# Soul Hunters Outdoor Ministry 3-D Shoot



## KCannon (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like to invite everyone to join us for our last shoot of the year. We had a great turn out July 11th with a lot of great people. We are located just off Tallulah Lodge Rd in Tallulah Falls Ga. It will be casual registration from 7:30 a.m. till 3.m. We will have these classes Open, Hunter (no fps limit), Novice, Womens, Youth 12-14, Young adult 15-17, Traditional, and  Cubs 11 and under. Hope to see you there and again THANKS to all that came out and supported us July 11th. If there is any questions call me at 706-490-3562. For any other Info visit our web site www.soulhuntersoutdoorministry.com.

                                                                  God Bless 

                                                                                 Kevin


----------



## KCannon (Aug 31, 2009)

I forgot ot put the date It will be this sat Sept 5th.


    Thanks Kevin


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 31, 2009)

Kevin, I'm coming and I hope I've got a group from Asheville coming with me.  This will be my last shoot before the season.  I've been itching to screw my broadheads in, but I've been holding off because of your shoot.


----------



## oldteacher (Jun 6, 2012)

Where is Soul Hunters Outdoor Ministry? Just got to this area and have no clue where to find it.  Thanks





KCannon said:


> I would like to invite everyone to join us for our last shoot of the year. We had a great turn out July 11th with a lot of great people. We are located just off Tallulah Lodge Rd in Tallulah Falls Ga. It will be casual registration from 7:30 a.m. till 3.m. We will have these classes Open, Hunter (no fps limit), Novice, Womens, Youth 12-14, Young adult 15-17, Traditional, and  Cubs 11 and under. Hope to see you there and again THANKS to all that came out and supported us July 11th. If there is any questions call me at 706-490-3562. For any other Info visit our web site www.soulhuntersoutdoorministry.com.
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Kevin


----------

